# 11"+ Cariba Dying?



## Young Gotti (Jan 29, 2003)

My Cariba has just started doing this lastnight it seems it can't swim straight and upright for very long, it's constantly doing this. I've Never seen anything like this. Anyone with any idea would sure help, I don't wanna lose this fish.


----------



## Soul Assassin (Nov 21, 2006)

wish I could help...dont know for sure how about air bladder problem?

how are your params etc?


----------



## Young Gotti (Jan 29, 2003)

never checked water params, ive had this fish for a year and a half never a problem then this. I don't think it'll make it through the nite.


----------



## Guest (May 23, 2010)

Young Gotti said:


> never checked water params, ive had this fish for a year and a half never a problem then this. I don't think it'll make it through the nite.


What do you mean you have never checked your water parameters? Perhaps that is why he is dying. From a year and a half of being poisoned by ammonia and nitrite spikes. If you want your fish to live as long as possible I strongly suggest in purchasing a master test kit. It of course doesnt guarantee that your fish will never die but at least you can rule out poor water conditions as the cause of death.

If it was me, I would do a 50% water change and add salt. Try to keep the water the same temp. so you dont stress him anymore and turn off your lights. My fingers are crossed he makes it.


----------



## Young Gotti (Jan 29, 2003)

trust me i know how to take care of my fish. I don't need a test kit to do so.


----------



## JoeDizzleMPLS (Nov 5, 2007)

Something is obviously wrong, knowing what your params are would help to narrow things down... without knowing the situation, it's nearly impossible to diagnose the problem and attempt to fix it.


----------



## FEEFA (Nov 19, 2007)

Joe and k are right, you need to test your water atleast once a week.
The water may be crystal clear but there may still be a problem.


----------



## memento (Jun 3, 2009)

Young Gotti said:


> trust me i know how to take care of my fish. I don't need a test kit to do so.


No you don't and yes, you dó need a testkit.
Pretty arrogant and stupid to post a reaction like this, in a topic you started yourself cause you fear your fish is dying.
I wouldn't dare to say for sure without knowing the parameters, but it seems to be a swimbladder problem.
That usually is lethal to your fish, unless it's caused by an infection.
So check your parameters first.

Or keep reacting like this, and stop asking others to help you.


----------



## Young Gotti (Jan 29, 2003)

Just saying I've never had water test kits and never had problems. Sorry for my reaction was just a little upset lastnite.I went to bed with my fish on it's side thinking it was too late to do anything. Woke up this morning now the fish is very active swimming around normal again.I'm going to do my weekly water change today and keep the lite off for a couple days.


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

Young Gotti said:


> Just saying I've never had water test kits and never had problems. Sorry for my reaction was just a little upset lastnite.I went to bed with my fish on it's side thinking it was too late to do anything. Woke up this morning now the fish is very active swimming around normal again.I'm going to do my weekly water change today and keep the lite off for a couple days.


If you dont know the parameters, i would just assume the water quality is terrible and try to fix it regardless of if its actually bad or not. From the vid it looks like possibly a swim bladder problem which isn't good, but if hes swimming fine now it may not be, but i would do some more frequent water changes for a bit to try to get him to top shape


----------



## memento (Jun 3, 2009)

I have to agree with cluster that if the fish is swimming agin, it ain't no swim bladder problem.
You seriously need to start checking your parameters, cause something definately is wrong.


----------



## ___ (Feb 19, 2006)

Update?? Did you get a chance to test the water?

Hope all is well


----------



## charlie11 (Mar 6, 2010)

Young Gotti said:


> trust me i know how to take care of my fish. I don't need a test kit to do so.


LOL dude get a test kit. Thats animal abuse.


----------



## TJcali (Mar 27, 2009)

damn man he looked terrible







how's he doing now


----------

